

Five tips for getting rid of crapware - stsmytherie
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/five-tips/?p=345

======
CyberFonic
When I worked for a large systems integration company, we would wipe the hard
drives and re-install the OS from a gold master customized for a specific
customer. As a result PCs ran faster and had more RAM available for
applications.

